# logitech webcams



## mukas

hello guys,
who can halp me???  I want to uninstall my damn QuickCam 6.0.1 but there is a eror like LIBRARY NOT REGISTERED.   what I have to do??? 
any advices will be welkome.
thanks


----------



## Praetor

If you are uninstalling 6.01 in order to install the newer version, dont stress it much and just go ahead and install the newer one. If you arent doing that, what DLL is it referring to? Does the uninstallation complete if you ignore that error? Any luck if you reinstall, reboot, and then uninstall?


----------

